# Guideline Ratios for Making Your Own Rubs



## wookie (May 30, 2008)

Hi All,

  I'm still very much a novice at this whole smoking process, but love to tinker and know the theory behind a lot of what I do.  And that goes for a lot more than just cooking.  I'm an engineer...must just be in my nature.

  Anyways I'm looking into making a new rub for tomorrow's smoke, as I think my usual may be a bit too spicy for the crowd I'll be feeding.  I was wondering if anyone has suggestions as to ratios they use or guidelines they work with when designing a new rub.  For example:

X parts paprika
X parts sugars
X parts salts
X parts "heat" spices
X parts "seasoning" spices

I know the ratios concept probably won't hold up too well when it comes to the heat/seasoning spices as the individual ingredients can vary a lot when it comes to their respecitve flavor:volume ratios.  But still, it would seem there's probably a good guideline to follow at least for the paprika, sugars, and salts.  I know there's a million different right answers for this, but if anyone has some input, i'd love to hear it!  Of for that matter, if you go about formulating your rubs in an entirely different way....please share!  Let us in on your creative process.


----------



## richtee (May 30, 2008)

2 parts paprika
2 parts sugars
1.5 parts salts
.5 parts "heat" spices
1 parts "seasoning" spices

And go from there... close to my recipe. Seems to work well.


----------



## gobbledot (May 30, 2008)

Richtee is da man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .. One of many in this SUPER site~!!!!!!!


----------



## ronp (May 31, 2008)

10- 4 for Richtee!


----------



## smokebuzz (May 31, 2008)

many rubs have been derived from the 8-3-1-1 ratio


8- salts
3-sugers
1-seasonings of choice
1-another seasonings of choice
     or total of 2 (parts)seasonings 

i tend to bring the salt/sugers closer together for ribs.


----------



## baker2828 (May 31, 2008)

I just watched a show on Food Network, (not the greatest source) but the 8-3-1-1 ratio started with sugar then salt then chili powder and then a combinaiton of many ingrediants to make the last one.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 31, 2008)

many folks will do the the 8-suger 3 -salt, but many like the salt on butts and briskets. i have done many with more suger than salt, useally for ribs.


----------



## johnd49455 (May 31, 2008)

May I recommend Jeff's Rib rub as a good place to start. I fell in love with it & use it on almost everything I smoke, with minor variations based on what kind of meat I am smoking.


----------



## baker2828 (May 31, 2008)

nothing wrong with using a proven product, but I don't want my Que to be know for Jeffs Rub, I think his thought was to inspire others to innovate and expand on what he has to thier own taste.  Thats my goal...not trying to be mean but thats my goal fine what my family and I like.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 31, 2008)

I know i turned the 8 and 3 around in this post, either will work depending on what you plan to use it on, i like the more salt versions my self

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=ratio


----------



## johnd49455 (May 31, 2008)

What I meant was to use Jeff's rub as a place to start for the ratio's. I have done exactly as you said. That is what I meant by tweaks for different types of meat.


----------



## baker2828 (May 31, 2008)

Your right not trying to piss anyboyd off but i think what you are saying is spot on,


----------



## supervman (May 31, 2008)

This might be messy jumping into, but a recipe is a GUIDE. 

I have just sent payment to Jeff for his sauce and rub recipes. 
ANY recipe - In my Opinion - is just that, a guide to tweak and modify as your personal tastes see fit. We all have our own personal composition and different likes/dislikes (family member considreations as well). SP?
With any luck you don't even need to tweek. It just ROCKS by itself. 

If you really want to know what I think - ANYONE - who is not willing to share a recipe is a fool. 

We ALL need to eat and why not do it better? Why not let others enjoy the pleasure of a fantastic meal with their family?

I have no problem paying for a recipe - sort of like buying a cookbook. 

BUT, my real problem is those folks who have a knock out recipe and won't share it and take it to their grave. What purpose does that serve? 

I honestly just don't get it. Those people are eventually forgotten and the fine food will never be enjoyed again. That makes no sense. Repetitiveness can let you learn the "touch" but you need the original guide to take you down the path. 

I used to be a professional chef and I share recipes with folks all the time. 
I'm new to smoking but I LOVE THIS PLACE! 

People HERE are kind, they share, they help, That's what it's about man. 

Keep 'er up. 
SKOL
V
P.S. I *ALWAYS *follow a new recipe VERBATUM the first time, take notes and tweak from there. Besides, the experienced pallat knows before hand what it likes and dislikes prior to prep and cooking of the food, therefore, some recipes you just don't even bother to make and others you CAN'T WAIT to dig in to.


----------



## richoso1 (May 31, 2008)

Richtee has got it going on...


----------



## richtee (May 31, 2008)

Well, therin lies the fun too. Since the "part" can be a teaspoon, you can mess around with it easily and cheaply.

And as is well known... I am NOT a "sweet" fan.  ;{)


----------



## chargrilled (May 31, 2008)

Secret recipes have supported folks and families for generations. Literally put food on their tables.  People have and will drive 100's of miles just to taste someone's recipe, for a couple of bucks
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## smokebuzz (May 31, 2008)

And when you get into comps, it's the difference between winning and wondering how the other guy wins all the time. i have many i would share, and a many i won't yet. sauce/glazes are no differnt.

Folks spend a lot of time developing that knock out rub and sauce,and are'nt real quick to offer it up.


----------



## timothy (May 31, 2008)

Who is Jeff?

What is his recipe for Rub?


----------



## meowey (May 31, 2008)

Jeff Phillips owns this site.  We are all grateful to him for providing the means for us to enjoy this forum.  Here is a link to his rub and sauce page.  It's well worth the $$.

http://www.smoking-meat.com/jeffs-na...ub-recipe.html

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## baker2828 (May 31, 2008)

That is a good link, and I think its what we all were trying to say last night.  Its all about a base recipe and then tweaking to taste, I didn't think about it but when I rub my brisket I use more salt and pepper in addition to my original rub.  You make a good point, thanks for the link.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Jun 10, 2008)

baker i saw that also on good eats i believe.  in the one part of seasoning of you choice. are there any don'ts for this one. i mean is there something that you just would never put in there?


----------



## shooterrick (Jun 10, 2008)

I have spent years working on my own sauce and recipe for rub.  I tell my friends who come and get it from me (free of Charge) that I could tell them the recipe but I would have to then kill them.  (I am joking)  They know I am joking and part of the fun is the secret and the questions and guesses of whats in them.  

If you do this for a living or competition I fully understand your keeping some things private.  Restaurants often keep certain recipes under lock and key. (the better ones at least seem to)  I know of one women who ran her restaurant 37 years and certain recipes fetched high dollar at her retirement when selling the buisness.  For some they are assets as any proprietary formula or process.

Just my two cents.


----------

